# Poecilotheria rufilata *BITE REPORT* link inside



## Brandon (Feb 5, 2004)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21229

READ IT

Sincerely,

Brandon


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brandon _
> *I could feel the muscles in my chest tighten and my heart felt like it was about to burst. *


Sorry to hear about that dude. That's just one more reason that I will never get a Pokie.

Jon

p.s. Sorry for the reply on the bite report, I'm trying to get that removed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## da_illest (Feb 6, 2004)

what exactly is a pokie>??


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by da_illest _
> *what exactly is a pokie>?? *


Pokie is short hand for any species of the genus Poecilotheria.

Jon


----------



## Christofear (Feb 6, 2004)

sounds like a nasty bite 

don't suppose you could post some pics of your T and the wound?


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Feb 6, 2004)

thats bad but it doesn't seem as bad as some i've read, with muscle spasms lasting for weeks


----------



## Navaros (Feb 6, 2004)

That sounds like a fun time, j/k.
Sorry to hear you got bitten dude. Not as bad as some I've read though, you probably felt like you had to puke from your nerves or something. Just my opinion.
Jon, pokies aren't bad, just be careful with them. They are fun!


----------



## Brandon (Feb 6, 2004)

Well truth is I wasnt all that nervious, iv been bit before by other tarantulas, its just this time it hurt allot more. 

Ill post pics as soon as I get bateries for my camera

Sincerely,

Bramdon


----------



## Immortal_sin (Feb 6, 2004)

Brandon!
nice to see you posting...even if it's a pokie bite report 
So, on a scale of 1-10, and compared to other genuses...how bad was it really?!


----------



## Ryan Bridgman (Feb 6, 2004)

The woman at my local reptile store got bitten by a P.Regalis and was off sick for 4 days! You seem to have gotten off more lightly. I guess it depends on the individual's ability to tolerate the venom - some are more vulnerable than others.


----------



## Navaros (Feb 6, 2004)

But you don't know till it happens to you, people have different sensitivites and pain tolerance levels. You never know, she could have been milking it.


----------



## heyjeyniceid (Feb 6, 2004)

HEY BRANDON! 

remember me? Im the guy who bought your male and female Usambara oranges at the reptile show in Phoenix awhile back.  

I think it was like 3 or 4 months ago.

anyway, yikes dude sounds painfull, but It wouldnt sway me from expanding my poecilotheria collection.

are you planning on breeding your Rufilata off?


----------



## Brandon (Feb 7, 2004)

Martin H.
Yes, I would still recomend a pokie, mearly because they arnt all that agressive as people make them out to be, I respect them and thats all it takes, I broke that boundry and paid the price.

Holley

Compaired with the aphonopelma bites iv sufferd it was a 10

heyjeyniceid

Yes I remember you, how are those two anyway? and i hope to breed them someday

Pokies are still my favorite, and I think that people who want them should own them, its all about respect and that goes for all tarantulas, they are wild animals and will never be tamed. Just be carful


----------



## Walter (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xBurntBytheSunx _
> *thats bad but it doesn't seem as bad as some i've read, with muscle spasms lasting for weeks *


Actually, in some cases (depends of the organism - I assume) the muscle spasms after the pokie's bite could last for ... years.
I work with the guy from Sri-Lanka who was bitten by P. fasciata when he was 18.
Now he's 45 and still has occasionally muscle spasms.
Canadian doctors wasn't able to figure out the source of these spasms until he told them about the spider bite then they says it's the cause of unknown toxins in venom.


----------



## heyjeyniceid (Feb 7, 2004)

"heyjeyniceid

Yes I remember you, how are those two anyway? and i hope to breed them someday"


theyre doing great, although i did have an accident when I was handling the female.  She got away from my hand and went up a book shelf and when I tried to recapture her with a deli cup, one of her legs got caught and she let it go. 

that was about two months ago so shes quite fine now if not a little on the chunky side.


----------



## Bothrops (Feb 7, 2004)

Brandon..
Oh, <poop.. - MrD>

Thanks God you´re OK!
I think that it could have been worse..

Be careful!


----------



## Gillian (Feb 7, 2004)

Yerks! How are you feeling, Brandon??? Sorry you had an accident with your Pokie. Keep us posted...

Peace, light & eternal love...
Gillian
)0(


does this dissuade me from getting a pokie? nope..


----------



## sm0KySpIDer (Feb 7, 2004)

sorry to hear that

a poecilotheria rufilata was my first spider (2 years ago) but i wouldnt recommend this for a starter. you just have to know what u are dealing with and my pokie never gave me a threat position.

so every new serious bite report is interesting to me cause i think if u read them often u will keep up the respect they deserve


----------



## Glorious Baboon (Nov 15, 2018)

My friend was bit by a p.ornata he said he had trouble breathing for 3 days after being hospitalized for 2 days cramps lasted 2 weeks, I’m not sure about the nausea he had but he said the initial bite was intense and cramping all over his body happened within 30 min in. the bite this was only a 4” male I believe wouldn’t wanna get struck by an adult that’s for sure
He told me he was struck because he was being careless and spooked the p.ornata during a maintenance before he could react it was over there fast but like stated before not usually defensive more skittish as long as you don’t spook a pokie it should go smooth I wouldn’t let the venom potency stop you from adding them to your collection, just take special care when interacting with this species unlike the obt I haven’t had one shoot out at me like it was stuffed in a cannon


----------

